# Neon Tetra's



## James.Burke (Oct 23, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about breeding Neon Tetra's? Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Neons need temps in the lo 70's. low ph and low hardness water to have full color and to be induced to spawn. In the old days a low ph was needed to fisht off fungus attacks on the eggs. To motivate them to spawn massive water changes are needed (simulates rainfall). The same tactics can also be used with Corys.


----------

